# Ford Says Bye-Bye to Diesel in 2010



## karaya (Mar 11, 2009)

Ford will not offer a diesel in their 2010 ambulance prep package. Here is the story from JEMS.com:

http://www.jems.com/news_and_articles/articles/ford_to_offer_gasoline_ambulances_in_2010.html


----------



## medic417 (Mar 11, 2009)

May still have it in the type 1's.  Only says not available in vans.


----------



## karaya (Mar 11, 2009)

medic417 said:


> May still have it in the type 1's. Only says not available in vans.


 
That's my understanding.  Only E-Series is impacted so far.


----------



## reaper (Mar 12, 2009)

A lot of EMS services are using type 1's now. I think IFT's will feel the most impact.


----------



## jason152318 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well the V-10 is a nice engine but it does have less torque. And I know that it gets bad gas miliege.


----------



## emtfarva (Mar 22, 2009)

that is why AMR is not buying fords anymore. well at least in my area. we are going to buy sprinters now. <_<


----------



## nomofica (Mar 25, 2009)

So... "Euro" looking...


----------



## emtfarva (Mar 25, 2009)

they claim they are cheaper and more fuel efficient. :glare:


----------



## reaper (Mar 25, 2009)

Hope you have no big hills!


----------



## emtfarva (Mar 25, 2009)

nah, the ones we got have twin turbos. :glare:


----------



## reaper (Mar 25, 2009)

The sprinters could have quad turbos and still be dogs!


----------



## mikeN (Mar 29, 2009)

emtfarva said:


> that is why AMR is not buying fords anymore. well at least in my area. we are going to buy sprinters now. <_<


I saw one of AMR's spinters today at the BI.  That thing is not easy on the eyes.


----------



## emtfarva (Mar 29, 2009)

you should see it at night with the lights on. you cant even see the truck, all you see is flashing lights. it is very small inside also. hey i don't make the purchasing choices, i just drive what i am given.


----------

